# Smoking Pork Shoulder ahead of time



## pblmt (Apr 9, 2009)

I need to have some pulled pork ready on Sunday but only have time on Friday to smoke the shoulders.   Does anyone have any advice on the best way to do this?

Should I go ahead and pull it, then warm it up and apply the finishing sauce or should I keep the shoulder whole and warm and pull it before serving.

Thanks!

- Peter


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 9, 2009)

I would smoke them ahead of time. Pull them, put in aluminum pan in the fridge. Sunday, take them out and put in the oven @ 200-225* till warmed up. I would use some of SoFlaqueer's finishing sauce or Carolina mustard sauce and mix it in to moisten the meat and add Great flavor.


Just my  $.02 

I'm sure you will receive alot of advice.

Good Luck


----------



## ksmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

What i do when smoken in advance in go ahead and do the normal thing, as smoking the pork, then i wrap it and throw it in a cooler for an hour or so then pull it and put it in a few bags and into the fridge, then warm it when your are ready. If you wait to pull it, it's going to be hard, so do it when it's hot.


----------



## pblmt (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice - pulling in advance does make the most sense.  Thanks again!!


----------



## bman62526 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yup - what he said...you want to pull after it cooks and cools a little, not after it's had a chance to "set" in the fridge.  Also, depending on how much you have, leave yourself ample time to re-heat it.  

Put the meat in a foil roaster pan, dump in 1/2 - 3/4 cup of the finishing sauce, mix it around and then TIGHTLY cover in foil...

I pre-heat the oven to 225 and it will take about 45 minutes or so to be done and heated through...taking the foil off once and stirring, and then putting the foil back on tight to keep from drying the meat out.

Have fun this weekend!


----------



## porked (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it's actually better to pull ahead of time. Once it's pulled and the sauce added, a few days in the fridge enhances it. When reheated, it's probably better than the day you smoked it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well were past the date but fer future reference:

I smoke alotta pork butt an pull, freeze fer later.  Smoke like usuall, put in a cooler fer at least an hour, longer won't hurt a thin.  Then pull like usuall, I do limit the amount a finishin sauce I put on it ifin I'm keepin it any length a time cause the vinegar will continue ta break down the meat.  Add more finishin sauce after ya warm it up if ya thin it needs it.

Now, I put all mine inta vac bags an seal em.  Then warm back up in a pot of water.  Bring that pot a water up ta a low boil, then turn it off, put the vac bag in there an let the meat warm ta over 140*.  It then be ready ta use.

I keep bout 15 lbs a frozen pork on hand fer sale an home use.  Always good ta have!


----------

